# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ السوداني وزعيمه المفدي VS مريخ الفاشر

## احمر مكة

*بسم الله نبدا 
وعلي بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المكـــان : إستــــــــــــاد المريــــــــــــــــخ 

الثامنة مساء.

الزمــان : الأربعــــــــــــــاء 14/8/2013
المناسبة : ذهاب نصف نهائي كأس السودان.



ابراهومة


المريخ الفاشــــــــر




مُحسن سيّد

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*

احمر مكة 
مـــــــــــــــــــين اللاعب دا ؟؟؟؟
الله يوفقوا مسجل جديد ؟؟؟
الظاهر يا احمر بعد كدا بنشغل بلنجة البرير 
*

----------


## سامرين

*نصرك يارب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتمنى التوفيق للزعيم ومشكوووور احمر مكه 
*

----------


## النزير

*النصر للمريخ باذن الله
موفقين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## المريود

*موفقين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد




*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*ليه يا احمر مكة لييييه   
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك يا ناصر يا مغيث
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*النصر لامة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*النصر للمريخ باذن الله
موفقين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*







اللهم انصر سيد البلد 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

بسم الله نبدا 
وعلي بركة الله








كل سنة و انت طيب أتصلت عليك يوم السبت على هاتف 0991556896 بس ما رديت
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عريضا
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

* يا احبانا ما في اى خبر لتلفزة المباراة اليوم ؟؟؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 
وماهي توقعاتكم للتشكيله ياشباب 
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*ومن المتوقع أن يدفع  ابراهومة بالتشكيلة التالية لأداء المباراة: عصام الحضري ــ باسكال ــ على  جعفر ــ بلة جابر ــ غاندي ــ هيثم مصطفى ــ علاء الدين يوسف ــ أحمد  الباشا ــ فيصل موسى ــ اولفيه وكلتشي. 
وفي الاحتياطي: موسى الزومة ــ أكرم الهادي ــ رمضان عجب ــ الطاهر الحاج ــ سليماني ــ مفضل ومرتضى كبير. 
وفريق مريخ الفاشر تلقى خسارة كبيرة صفر/6 من المريخ في المباراة الودية  التي جرت بينهما بأم درمان في شهر رمضان المعظم، الا أنه يعمل اليوم لتقديم  مباراة جيدة من أجل تحقيق الفوز خاصة أن الفريق قد أكمل إعداده تحت إشراف  مدربه محسن سيد. 
ومريخ الفاشرويضم  لاعبين  أصحاب إمكانات فنية عالية وخبرات كبيرة منهم: أحمد موسى ــ عبد الرحمن  كايا ــ جوزيف كاباقامي ــ محمد جياد ــ ديفيد ــ الفاضل جكو ــ مصعب  العلمين ــ حسبو.
منقول من صحيفة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اها المتابعة يوصف لينا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا الرابط ما شغال وللا المشكلة عندي أنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النصر المؤذر لزعيم الكرة السودانية الأوحد وبطل الكاسات الجوية والأرضية وكل الكاسات
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*يلا يا شباب ادونا اول بي اول نحن ناس محروميييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بدأ البث المباشر الآن وكولا المتألق على الهواء 
ربي يحفظك يا كولا وينصر مريخ السودان
*

----------


## habashi

*يلا يا شباب ادونا اول بي اول نحن ناس محروميييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلتشي والمسمار المريخي اﻻول
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 30  وهدف من كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اول الغيث قطرة والجاي احلى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم فى اى مكان واى زمان
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*تمام بس ما تعلقونا ادونا اول بي اول
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*يا معتصم كيف شكل الفريق والاداء
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجوم مكثف للزعيم والحضرى ضيف شرف 
7 ركنيات للزعيم 
الدقيقة 40 والنتيجة 1/0
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسديدة جميلة لعلاء الدين مرت جوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله وننتصر
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله وننتصر



امين يا مولانا 
----------
الشوق سيول
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ربنا  ينصر  الزعيم   ويامعتصم   الأخبار  أول  باول
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*فى شنو يا اخونا الحصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نهاية الشوط الاول ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

نهاية الشوط الاول ياشباب



وكم النتيجه يا حبيب
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس التنقر
					

وكم النتيجه يا حبيب



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. واحد صفر  للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النتيجة واحد صفر واحرز الهدف كليتشي
الشوط الثاني  شوط المدربين وسنرى امكانيات ابراهومة

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بداية المبارة بركنية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ضربة جزاء بعد توغل من المهاجم اولفيه
لصالح لزعيم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الهدف الثانى للزعيم فى الدقيقة الثالثة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

بداية المبارة بركنية للزعيم



بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

الهدف الثانى للزعيم فى الدقيقة الثالثة




*

----------


## يوسف ابوزيد

*مشكووورين يا شباب اللهم انصر المريخ 
يلا انشوف همتك وشطارتك يالدسكو في 
شوط المدربين 
*

----------


## يوسف ابوزيد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 

يوسف ابوزيد,abuashruf,مبارك علي حسين,معتصم الصايم,معتصم صالح,المريخ والتاريخ,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,ابواخلاص,خالد عيساوي,mub25,عبد المنعم خليفة,ود الدمام,طارق الحاج
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*النتيجة كما هى 2/0 للزعيم
استحواذ كامل للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*قل اداء وسط الزعيم فى الشوط الثانى
وهجمة خطيرة مرت فوق العارضة بقليل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقبقة 11
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اتمنى ان يجرى تغير 
 استحواذنا على الكرة اقل من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*طرد اللاعب كلتشى بالبطاقة الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*وبطاقة اخرى للاعب من مريخ الفاشر على حسين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله يستر من هذا التوتر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يامعتصم    لما   تم   طرد   كليتشى    هل   مخالفه   تستحق   ام   ترصد   حكام
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

طرد اللاعب كلتشى بالبطاقة الحمراء



طرد تكتيكي لمباراة الهلال القادمة حكام صلاح 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحضرى ينقذ هجمة خطرة اى ركنية
                        	*

----------


## وائل يوسف

*تحياتى للجميع................ الاذاعة الرياضية للمتابعة

http://tv-inspector-krmbo.blogspot.nl/2013/02/104.html
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 27 والزعيم يقدم كرة جميلة مع ابداعات البرنس
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وائل يوسف
					

تحياتى للجميع................ الاذاعة الرياضية للمتابعة

http://tv-inspector-krmbo.blogspot.nl/2013/02/104.html









شكمرا ياغالى بس احسن لينا كولاتنا
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فيصل موسى يستعد للدخول 
ونصف ساعة من الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فى الشوط الاول بطاقة صفراء لعلاء الدين وكبير
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 35 والنتيجة 2/0
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب قونين تانى
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

يارب قونين تانى



آمين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خروج بله ودخول راجى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتوقع هدف ثالث من راجي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 61 (18 من الأعضاء و 43 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مبارك علي حسين,معتصم الصايم,معتصم صالح,المريخ والتاريخ,العطا على العطا,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,ابواخلاص,احمد الحلفاوى,farandakas,يوسف ابوزيد,monzir ana,علي حران,عباس التنقر,وائل يوسف,ود الدمام,طارق الحاج
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*النتيجه   كده   غير  مبشره    نتمنى  أن  نحرز   هدف   ثالث   عالأقل
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون   الباشا
                        	*

----------


## وائل يوسف

*الباشا والهدف الثالث.....
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون   الباشا



الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب الرابع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

يارب الرابع



آمين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*كولا قال الهدف التانى ليه ياجماعة
*

----------


## وائل يوسف

*توقف اللعب و محسن صالح مدرب مريخ الفاشر يطرد للخارج
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

كولا قال الهدف التانى ليه ياجماعة



فعلاً كولا قال الهدف الثاني ما الذي يحدث يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وكمان طرد مساعد المدرب 
الله يستر من التعصب الأعمى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*النتيجة    ثلاثه  أهداف  للزعيم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كولا يكون من الفرح بدل يقول التالت قاتل الثاني
                        	*

----------


## وائل يوسف

*45 دقيقة ولازال اللعب متوقف
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*توقف المبارة وطرد محسن سيد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 76 (21 من الأعضاء و 55 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مبارك علي حسين,معتصم الصايم,معتصم صالح,Azmi shosh,المريخ والتاريخ,العطا على العطا,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,ابواخلاص,احمد الحلفاوى,احمر مكة,farandakas,monzir ana,osa sinnar,كته,كباشي,عباس التنقر,وائل يوسف,ود الدمام,طارق الحاج
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الله حي الرابع جاي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مواصلة المبارة
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*قصدك كولا كان راجف يا احمر ، الله يثبتو عاد
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*يلا ورونا الحاصل شنو 
والهدفين الثاني والثالث الاحرزهم منو 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الركنية ال11 للزعيم
ونهاية الزمن الرسمى واللعب فى الثلاثة دقائق الاضافية
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الهدف   الأول  كليتشى   والثالث  الباشا   التانى   ماعارفين   الجابوا   منو  يامعتصم
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*التاني أوليفيه
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نهاية المبارة بفوز الزعيم 3/0
كلتشى واليفيه والباشا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهدف الثاني من ضربة جزاء احرزه اوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك للزعيم الثلاثية وهاردلك لمريخ السلاطين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووووووووووووك   للزعيم   ولكن   ثلاثه    على   المدرب   الصحاف  محسن  بسيطه  كنا   عايزنها    سداسيه  
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله 
بس مافى داعى للكروت الحمراء والصفراء دى 
كلتشى احمر 
علاء وكبير اصفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الشكر الجزيل والكثير للأصيل كولا
                        	*

----------


## وائل يوسف

*مبروووووووووووووووك الثلاثية 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*وين سليمانى الزول دا لعاب بالجد ومجتهد
                        	*

----------


## يوسف ابوزيد

*مبروووووووووووووووك ثلاثية نارية والقادم احلي 
*

----------


## يوسف ابوزيد

*شكراً جميلاً كولا ربنا ما يحرمنا منك 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

قصدك كولا كان راجف يا احمر ، الله يثبتو عاد



ايوه رجافه كبييييييييييييييييييييره
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*مبروك الفوز للزعيم مع اننا كنا نتمناها اثر من ذلك 
لكن انشاء الله الانتصار الكبير في مباراة الكاس
والشكر كل الشكر لمن وافونا بالاخبار اول باول 

*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مبروووووووووووووووووك   للزعيم   ولكن   ثلاثه    على   المدرب   الصحاف  محسن  بسيطه  كنا   عايزنها    سداسيه  



باذن الله الواحد الاحد هناك  بشوف الزعيم على اصلو وبنغلبو بى اقل مجهود
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

بسم الله نبدا 
وعلي بركة الله



ببركة رب العالمين انتهى اللقاء منتصرين
وان شاء المولى ستفتح لنا بوست مبارة الرد وبإذنه تعالى منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بثلاثية بيضاء المريخ يتخطي مريخ الفاشر

كليتشي _ اوليفيه _ الباشا
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*هيثم مصطفي وعلي جعفر 
ابداع وهمة ومسؤولية
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل  الصفوة 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون   الباشا



قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووون
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحمد لله علي النصر الكبير دة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على النتيجة وربنا يسهل فى مباراة العودة
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الف مبروك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الف مبرووووووووووووك وعقبال في الفاشر والنهائي ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*2مبروك للزعيم الثلاثية 

بس كان تكون بدون كروت
                        	*

----------

